# Game Review Format



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the template code for the game review format we would like to use to keep reviews in a comparable and orderly fashion. You can cut and paste the code into a new thread and change the contents for your review. These are general guidelines and can be altered to your liking, but please try to stay somewhat consistent.

You may use our FREE Image Gallery for hosting images.

Below in the next post is what the posted template looks like.

Template code to cut and paste:

```
[PLAIN][IMGL]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/game_review_format_1.gif[/IMGL]
[B]
Game Title: 
Publisher: 
Developer: 
Genre(s): 
Players: 
ESRB Rating: 
Release Date:
Review Rating: :halfstar: :1star: :1.5stars: :2stars: :2.5stars: :3stars: :3.5stars: :4stars: :4.5stars: :5stars:
[/B]

[B]Story[/B]
  
Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  


[IMGR]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/review_format_2.gif[/IMGR]Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game.  


[B]Gameplay[/B]

Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives.   

[IMGL]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/review_format_3.gif[/IMGL]
[B]Graphics and Sound[/B] 

Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game.  


[B]Extras[/B] 

You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.  You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.

[B]Summary[/B] 

Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks.  Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. 

[CENTER]Here you might include a link to a YouTube video about the game.
[IMG]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/game_review_format_4.gif[/IMG][/CENTER][/PLAIN]
```


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/game_review_format_1.gif[/img]
*
Game Title: 
Publisher: 
Developer: 
Genre(s): 
Players: 
ESRB Rating: 
Release Date:
Review Rating: :halfstar: :1star: :1.5stars: :2stars: :2.5stars: :3stars: :3.5stars: :4stars: :4.5stars: :5stars:



*

*Story*

Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. 


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/review_format_2.gif[/img]Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. Here you will give us a synopsis of the story behind the game. 


*Gameplay*

Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. Here you will comment on how the game is played and the objectives. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/review_format_3.gif[/img]
*Graphics and Sound* 

Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. Here you will comment on the video graphics and audio of the game. 


*Extras* 

You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included. You might include a comment about the bonus material and/or extras included.

*Summary* 

Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. Here you will give your overall summary and/or closing remarks. 

Here you might include a link to a YouTube video about the game.


----------

